# File Sharing Clienten ?



## tefla (25. Juli 2002)

hi ich bin neu auf Linux umgestiegen und würde gerne wissen was es für möglichkeiten im Linux gibt   ähnlich wie WinMX dateien zu downloaden.


vom esel bin ich leider nicht so überzeugt.


vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juli 2002)

hi,
ich weiss nur vom mldonkey.
Aber ich weiss auch das es noch 1-2 andere recht brauchbare p2p clients gibt.

stöber mal auf 
http://www.fresheat.net


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2002)

Da gäbe es dann noch GiFT (http://gift.sourceforge.net), welches aber nur ein Command-Line-Client ist.
Falls du KDE benutzt dann nimm zudem noch den KiFT (http://kift.sourceforge.net), der bietet dann nämlich eine grafische Oberfläche für den GiFT.

Ansonsten gibt's auch noch GNUnet (http://www.gnu.org/software/GNUnet/), was das bisher kann weiss ich aber nicht.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## tefla (25. Juli 2002)

ok danke werd ich ma gucken


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2002)

Übrigens ist mir grad aufgefallen, daß HolyFly sich offensichtlich vertippt hat, denn meines Erachtens nach müßte der Link nach
http://www.freshmeat.net führen. 


have fun

reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juli 2002)

hilfe ich habe ein "m" unterschlagen


----------



## tefla (25. Juli 2002)

schääm dich 
*g*


----------

